# 

## cubi

Witam,
mam okazję zakupić działkę ,ale znajduje się ona w strefie technicznej linii wysokiego napięcia. Co to oznacza w praktyce? będę musiał udostępniać działkę zakładowi energetycznemu w razie awarii?

----------

